
Migrations in Motion: Animal migration map - sebkomianos
http://maps.tnc.org/migrations-in-motion/#3/19.00/-78.00
======
sebkomianos
A couple more links for anyone interested:

[http://blog.nature.org/science/2016/06/29/species-on-the-
mov...](http://blog.nature.org/science/2016/06/29/species-on-the-move-mapping-
barriers-for-wildlife-in-a-warming-
world/?utm_source=cgs&utm_medium=alsoin&utm_campaign=migrations)
[http://blog.nature.org/science/2016/08/19/migration-in-
motio...](http://blog.nature.org/science/2016/08/19/migration-in-motion-
visualizing-species-movements-due-to-climate-change/)

~~~
triplesec
These links are on the last page of the text in the box on the bottom LHS of
the page

